# Dublino 2



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

Manager è impazzito. Non c'è altra spiegazione. Forse è demenza senile. Non so. Non sono uno psico, ma considerato che ho il radar per i "matti" avrei dovuto intuirlo e invece. a parte un evidente problema di gestione della rabbia non ho mai avvertito altro.

Erano le sette quando mi arriva un sms.

_Finalmente questa giornata è finita. pesantissima..._

Ammetto di essere rimasta un pò stupita da questo sms. Non ce ne siamo mai scritti tanti e già ieri mi ha scritto dalle sei a mezzanotte.
Anche oggi?
Non me l'aspettavo. Nel senso. Se lui non mi avesse scritto per nulla lo avrei fatti io stasera, in sciallanza...a prenderlo un pò per il culo (adoro prenderlo in giro e chiamarlo Mostro. Si sono scema ma...bò. E' buffo. Sembriamo Davide e  Golia. Anche se non credo si incontrassero in un motel)
Comunque. Non me l'aspettavo.

_Almeno è stata interessante?

No, parlano di cose che non mi interessano minimamente considerata la mia scarsa empatia e poi preferisco osservare che essere osservato. Il mio letto è enorme._

Ero nel traffico. Ho letto...manager di nuovo in modalità super erotica? Che minchia c'è a Dublino che gli attizza l'ormone? Che ne porti a casa un pò, almeno

_Senti...sto cercando di avere un atteggiamento da sinapsi collegate e non troppo frilli, ma se mi parli di letti capisci bene che...

Ti sto stuzzicando. C'è stato un cambio di ruolo, giochiamo. letto enorme e accogliente, da inventarsene di ogni.
_
Mi sono accesa una sigaretta. Ommadonna. Manager erotico non si può leggere davvero, ma tant'è. Povero. Sta scoprendo un sacco di cose e non è mai stato attivo in questo giocattolare. Sono sempre io che gli mando mail semi porno, scrivendogli in maniera kreti qualche porcata.
A cui lui ad un certo punto si ritira, super vergognoso.
un pò dubbiosa sono stata al gioco.

_inventarsene di ogni? con base classica o...nuova?

Classico, nuovo, strano

Altre info?

niente di preciso. Random_

Ho smesso di rispondergli. 
Ho preparato la cena,mi sono fatta una doccia, ho mollato Mattia in compagnia dei suoi amici e alle nove e mezza ho risposto.
Con un sms decisamente rouge. Ho descritto una posizione. E altro.

Vuole giocattolare porno? ok. Vediamo quanto è pronto
Risponde.
_Vorrei adesso. E nell'esatto modo da te indicato.
_
Ho risposto due ore dopo.
_cenato bene?_

_Si, molto. Ora andrò a letto pensando che non potrò usarlo con te per le mie fantasie di ogni.

e invece puoi usare il tempo per pensare a qualcosa che faresti con me e solo con me. Deve esserci, non può essere tutto onirico senza base.

C'è un idea di partenza. Ma non riesco a sapere quale potrebbe essere l'arrivo._

Ho sorriso. Ha la libertà sessuale di un novantenne, quale mai potrebbe essere l'idea di partenza che non sai dove ti porta.
e che caspita.
Ho risposto seria. In fondo ce la stava mettendo tutta. E lo immaginavo in un bagno di sudore a scrivermi quelle cose.

_Molto stimolante. Vale tutto. E la prossima volta prendo quello che voglio. E quello che vuoi tu.

Non mi accorgo mai quando vieni.
_
Ho avuto un sobbalzo. Minchia. Scrivermelo gli deve avere provocato minimo la tachicardia.

_ti accorgerai del prima e soprattutto del durante. Sei già sotto le lenzuola?

Mi sto fumando l'ultima sigaretta, poi penserò a te.
_
_Vorrò sapere con dovizia di particolari come penserai a me,  sto anche io fumando l'ultima e vorrei avere la tua mano su di lei per farti sentire quanto è...Notte

Adoro il tuo bagnato. E' sempre da asciugare tutto.
_
Ho di nuovo avuto un sobbalzo. Minchia ma davvero. Che cazzo c'è a Dublino? ma anche in quel film porno travestito da cartone animato che sembra averlo turbato oltre modo. In positivo ovvio. ma che gli ha alterato un pò i bioritmi.

_ora ancora di più Ho in mente la tua testa in mezzo alle mie gambe. 

Vorrei davvero averla lì.

Notte mostro._

_Buona notte anche a te.
_
Accidenti. ha mollato gli ormeggi decisamente.
Vuoi vedere che mi diventa una bomba del sesso inenarrabile?
Di quelle cose che arrivi a casa sapendo a malapena come ti chiami ed è tutto  bello anche se piove acido?

E poi...cosa diavolo avrà in mente di così incredibile e lussurioso da non avere idea di dove potrebbe andare a parare?

forse è meglio che porti la mia 24 ore del sesso.
Per essere pronta a tutto insomma.
palline cinesi, vibratori quadrupli, anelli d'acciaio per pipini, mutande che si mangiano, gel anale rotfl, frusta, spilli, candele per le colate di cera...mmmhhhh...una parrucca? Corde di seta, un frustino...
massì, le solite cose insomma.


Non rimane che attendere.


paura...


----------



## Eliade (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marca molto male...ma tanto mi diresti che non è così, che è cambiato, che anche gli amici si dicono così...ecc...
Pensa quello che vuoi, io dico che ci sono troppi contatti per quello che dovrebbe essere...


----------



## erab (17 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade;bt6122 ha detto:
			
		

> Marca molto male...ma tanto mi diresti che non è così, che è cambiato, che anche gli amici si dicono così...ecc...
> Pensa quello che vuoi, io dico che ci sono troppi contatti per quello che dovrebbe essere...


Stavo per darti ragione, poi mi sono detto, sto disgraziato è a Dublino, da 
solo, non gli passa una ceppa, la città non è neanche un gran ché, scrive due scemate all' amante.
Ci sta.

però mi dico...

Ma se sei infedele, da solo, a Dublino..... ma vai a rimorchiare, no!?!?!?


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

erab;bt6124 ha detto:
			
		

> Stavo per darti ragione, poi mi sono detto, sto disgraziato è a Dublino, da
> solo, non gli passa una ceppa, la città non è neanche un gran ché, scrive due scemate all' amante.
> Ci sta.
> 
> ...


Infatti! Bravo Erab!

Solo una cosa..sul neretto...

No. Man non andava a rimorchiare da giovane figurati adesso. 
Ed è un "fedele", non cerca.
Povero...


----------



## Eliade (17 Ottobre 2012)

erab;bt6124 ha detto:
			
		

> Stavo per darti ragione, poi mi sono detto, sto disgraziato è a Dublino, da
> solo, non gli passa una ceppa, la città non è neanche un gran ché, scrive due scemate all' amante.
> Ci sta.
> 
> ...


No erab, non ci sta...che sia per due giorni consecutivi.
Il suo primo pensiero (di Man) in quel letto, e per quel letto, è stato per Tebe, lo è stato anche il secondo pensiero al secondo giorno...non credi che manchi qualcosa?
Magari tebe avrebbe prima pensato ad un'altra persona...ma per man tebe è stata la prima, a meno che non abbia fatto lo stesso scambio anche con...
Cosa c'entra? Beh, per me c'entra...per man tutto ciò sta diventando una sorta di esigenza, sono sicura che lo fosse anche prima di tebe, ma che prima non ci pensava.

Io non so se tebe si sta rendendo conto che quelle cose che lui dice e fa ...
vabè lasciamo stare...
Io dico che marca male, anzi malissimo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

ma fedele a chi, Tebuzz... mamma mia che paura che mi fate


----------



## Eliade (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6125 ha detto:
			
		

> Ed è un "fedele", non cerca.
> Povero...


Tebe, per man non vale il tuo concetto di fedeltà..è infedele, punto.
Non è un traditore seriale, ne settoriale, ne selettivo...
E' un traditore per sentimento...ricordatelo.


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2012)

IN Irlanda c'è la Guinness.

Manager è analcolico come te?


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt6127 ha detto:
			
		

> ma fedele a chi, Tebuzz... mamma mia che paura che mi fate




mamma mia Sbri...per me non è un traditore. Lui dice di esserlo e tecnicamente sta tradendo, ma tradisce in una maniera a me lontana e incomprensibile, ecco perchè non lo vedrò mai un traditore.
Ha tradito due volte in eoni.
Mi spiace (non picchiarmi) per me non è un traditore.



Io si.


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso;bt6129 ha detto:
			
		

> IN Irlanda c'è la Guinness.
> 
> *Manager è analcolico come te?*


per nulla. Ma nulla nulla.


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6132 ha detto:
			
		

> per nulla. Ma nulla nulla.


bene.

Guinness a fiumi,nostalgia di te,inibizioni fatte calare dall'alcool.

come dici,non è uno che anche da solo a millemila chilometri da casa esca e vada a figa (oltretutto le irlandesi decenti e sobrie le trovi col lanternino.....)

metti anche la botta di testosterone

metti le varie ed eventuali

se la somma fa sempre il totale,direi che il comportamento di Manager ha un senso


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6131 ha detto:
			
		

> mamma mia Sbri...per me non è un traditore. Lui dice di esserlo e tecnicamente sta tradendo, ma tradisce in una maniera a me lontana e incomprensibile, ecco perchè non lo vedrò mai un traditore.
> Ha tradito due volte in eoni.
> Mi spiace (non picchiarmi) per me non è un traditore.
> 
> ...


adesso ti dico una cosa che ti farà arrabbiare. Pazienza. Non importa come lo vedi tu, ma come si vede lui. E lui adesso è in modalità traditore, ha saltato il fosso. Ma con il suo zaino di regole e dogmi sulle spalle. Siccome non è cretino e sa che ti perderebbe se vedessi lo zaino, lo ha nascosto... perchè pensa che prima o poi lui potrà tirarle fuori e tu non scapperai. E ha ragione... perchè mentre tu eri impegnata a piantare tutti i tuoi paletti... fedele, infedele, diversamente fedele, solo sesso, solo sesso e stima, 5 volte etc... lui, appena ti giravi, ti spostava i paletti. E adesso, chi guarda da fuori come me, vede un uomo che come un ragazzino tempesta(anche quando è in ferie con la famiglia, agghiacciante) una donna di messaggini che, nel malaugurato caso che la moglie li becchi, si trasformeranno in una serie devastante di cazzi amari.  Per lui. E lui lo sa... ma sta correndo il rischio. E anche per te... e pure tu lo sai e stai correndo il rischio. E non partire con la filippica di Mattia che ha capito perchè Mattia se avesse capito non farebbe incursioni modello NAS. Minchia che paura che mi fate.


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso;bt6133 ha detto:
			
		

> bene.
> 
> Guinness a fiumi,nostalgia di te,inibizioni fatte calare dall'alcool.
> 
> ...


infatti ieri ha ammesso di essere un pò brillo e ci stava visto cosa scriveva.
Non vedo un comportamento da "mancanza di tebina"


Però...mi ha appena mandato un sms...

_Finita anche oggi_

Che dici..è ammore a questo punto?

:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6135 ha detto:
			
		

> infatti ieri ha ammesso di essere un pò brillo e ci stava visto cosa scriveva.
> Non vedo un comportamento da "mancanza di tebina"
> 
> 
> ...


di sicuro gli manchi assai.   di sicuro è un indizio.

quanti ne manchino per arrivare alla prova non lo so,Tebe

però occhio lo stesso,bimba


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt6134 ha detto:
			
		

> adesso ti dico una cosa che ti farà arrabbiare. Pazienza. Non importa come lo vedi tu, ma come si vede lui. E lui adesso è in modalità traditore, ha saltato il fosso. Ma con il suo zaino di regole e dogmi sulle spalle. Siccome non è cretino e sa che ti perderebbe se vedessi lo zaino, lo ha nascosto... perchè pensa che prima o poi lui potrà tirarle fuori e tu non scapperai. E ha ragione... perchè mentre tu eri impegnata a piantare tutti i tuoi paletti... fedele, infedele, diversamente fedele, solo sesso, solo sesso e stima, 5 volte etc... lui, appena ti giravi, ti spostava i paletti. E adesso, chi guarda da fuori come me, vede un uomo che *come un ragazzino tempesta(anche quando è in ferie con la famiglia, agghiacciante) una donna di messaggini *che, nel malaugurato caso che la moglie li becchi, si trasformeranno in una serie devastante di cazzi amari.  Per lui. E lui lo sa... ma sta correndo il rischio. E anche per te... e pure tu lo sai e stai correndo il rischio. E non partire con la filippica di Mattia che ha capito perchè Mattia se avesse capito non farebbe incursioni modello NAS. Minchia che paura che mi fate.


Il neretto. Ha fatto tre settimane di ferie e un solo giorno mi ha mandato 3 o quattro messaggi. In tre settimane solo quelli.
Adesso da lunedi è a dublino per un corso manager mannari e si. Mi scrive sms. Perchè è da solo. Perchè è in una situazione protetta senza famiglia, figli, moglie.
Ci sono solo colleghi.
Non ha vita sociale e gli fa piacere farlo. Come a me rispondere

Insomma...
Non mi pare un comportamento da ragazzino invornito. Ancora.
Quando torna sarà tutto come prima.
4 mail alla settimana. 2 sms, forse. Una volta al mese in motel.
Rientreremo nella normalità.
Ne sono sicura.


Devo chiedere all'invornito se cancella gli sms. Ma spero proprio di si cazzo.


Non mi sono arrabbiata, tu non parli per partito preso. E lòeggo sempre con moltissima attenzione quello che mi scrivi o le idee che hai su una determinata cosa


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt6134 ha detto:
			
		

> adesso ti dico una cosa che ti farà arrabbiare. Pazienza. Non importa come lo vedi tu, ma come si vede lui. E lui adesso è in modalità traditore, ha saltato il fosso. Ma con il suo zaino di regole e dogmi sulle spalle. Siccome non è cretino e sa che ti perderebbe se vedessi lo zaino, lo ha nascosto... perchè pensa che prima o poi lui potrà tirarle fuori e tu non scapperai. E ha ragione... perchè mentre tu eri impegnata a piantare tutti i tuoi paletti... fedele, infedele, diversamente fedele, solo sesso, solo sesso e stima, 5 volte etc... lui, appena ti giravi, ti spostava i paletti. E adesso, chi guarda da fuori come me, vede un uomo che come un ragazzino tempesta(anche quando è in ferie con la famiglia, agghiacciante) una donna di messaggini che, nel malaugurato caso che la moglie li becchi, si trasformeranno in una serie devastante di cazzi amari. Per lui. E lui lo sa... ma sta correndo il rischio. E anche per te... e pure tu lo sai e stai correndo il rischio. E non partire con la filippica di Mattia che ha capito perchè Mattia se avesse capito non farebbe incursioni modello NAS. Minchia che paura che mi fate.


brava Sbri hai descritto la realta'..Tebe vuole convincerci che Nostro Signore 'emorto di freddo...non in croce.E te ne dico un'altra se non fosse amore..non si scriverebbero tutti sti sms.....giusto Sbri???Man e'volpe..Tebe fagiana...non capisce che la storia lunga diventa pericolosa..e che finira'per perdere Mattia...e siccome anche per lei l'orologio gira..restera'sola...o a lavare le mutande a manager,facendogli da badante


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57;bt6138 ha detto:
			
		

> brava Sbri hai descritto la realta'..Tebe vuole convincerci che Nostro Signore 'emorto di freddo...non in croce.E te ne dico un'altra se non fosse amore..non si scriverebbero tutti sti sms.....giusto Sbri???Man e'volpe..Tebe fagiana...non capisce che la storia lunga diventa pericolosa..e che finira'per perdere Mattia...e siccome anche per lei l'orologio gira..restera'sola...o a lavare le mutande a manager,facendogli da badante


Ma tu valuti l'amore dai numero di sms?
Io ne scrivevo anche 50 al giorno, 45 a sfondo sessuale e 5 per sapere quando ci saremmo visti
E' amore? Ma non diciamo minchiate dai...........
I suoi sms sono sms di un uomo che è solo, non gli sembra vero di poter giocare un po' e sa che dall'altra parte c'è una donna disposta a giocare.
Non leggo un mi manchi, non leggo un ti amo, non leggo scapperei con te, non leggo niente...se non una  passione (forse più celebrale che sessuale) che lo tiene legato a lei, e lei a lui....Un gioco che indubbiamente sta diventando intenso, ma nulla più di questo.....



Tradotto bene Tebe?


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla;bt6139 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma tu valuti l'amore dai numero di sms?
> Io ne scrivevo anche 50 al giorno, 45 a sfondo sessuale e 5 per sapere quando ci saremmo visti
> E' amore? Ma non diciamo minchiate dai...........
> I suoi sms sono sms di un uomo che è solo, non gli sembra vero di poter giocare un po' e sa che dall'altra parte c'è una donna disposta a giocare.
> ...


nemmeno da chiedere...


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;zyfnXnS2DW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyfnXnS2DW4&list=PLE7C1E863AAF24 A55&index=5&feature=plpp_video[/video]





			
				Tebe;bt6131 ha detto:
			
		

> mamma mia Sbri...per me non è un traditore. Lui dice di esserlo e tecnicamente sta tradendo, ma tradisce in una maniera a me lontana e incomprensibile, ecco perchè non lo vedrò mai un traditore.
> Ha tradito due volte in eoni.
> Mi spiace (non picchiarmi) per me non è un traditore.
> 
> ...


traditore è chi il traditore fa.
pure forrest gump lo sapeva.
ma cosa vuol dire non è un traditore??
non devo leggerti, cazzarola ...mi sta venendo il tic come al commissario che sclera con clouseau


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla;bt6139 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma tu valuti l'amore dai numero di sms?
> Io ne scrivevo anche 50 al giorno, 45 a sfondo sessuale e 5 per sapere quando ci saremmo visti
> E' amore? Ma non diciamo minchiate dai...........
> I suoi sms sono sms di un uomo che è solo, non gli sembra vero di poter giocare un po' e sa che dall'altra parte c'è una donna disposta a giocare.
> ...


mancare gli manca.   questo non lo si può negare.  il resto...boh forse è comer dite voi.     sta giocando con Tebe?  magari sì.    ma è un gioco che comincia a farsi serrato.....tanto


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva;bt6141 ha detto:
			
		

> [video=youtube;zyfnXnS2DW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyfnXnS2DW4&list=PLE7C1E863AAF24 A55&index=5&feature=plpp_video[/video]traditore è chi il traditore fa.
> pure forrest gump lo sapeva.
> *ma cosa vuol dire non è un traditore??*
> non devo leggerti, cazzarola ...mi sta venendo il tic come al commissario che sclera con clouseau


Due tradimenti in vent'anni e passa, per me, non è tradire. uno ogni dieci anni di media. bazzecole da nemmeno prendere in considerazione, per come la penso io.
Eddai lo sai come la penso, non stupirti ogni volta, uffa.

Comunque ti piaccio. Tanto. Perchè se no non ti verrebbe il tic.


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso;bt6142 ha detto:
			
		

> mancare gli manca.   questo non lo si può negare.  il resto...boh forse è comer dite voi.     sta giocando con Tebe?  magari sì.    ma è un gioco che comincia a farsi serrato.....tanto



sono certa che appena torna  smetteranno gli sms e tornerà al suo solito modo "distaccato".
E' stata la situazione secondo me. Dublino. Freddo. Pioggia. Lui ama la pioggia e gli piacerebbe molto, me lo ha sempre detto, stare con me in un giorno o notte di tempesta. A dublino c'era. Il letto era grande...



sono un virus del sesso ragazzi. Inutile girarci intorno.

:canna:


----------



## Eliade (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6143 ha detto:
			
		

> Due tradimenti in vent'anni e passa, per me, non è tradire. uno ogni dieci anni di media. bazzecole da nemmeno prendere in considerazione, per come la penso io.
> Eddai lo sai come la penso, non stupirti ogni volta, uffa.


Tebe come la pensi tu lo sappiamo, quello che però non valuti è l'obiettività dei fatti.
Manager sta tradendo, che lo abbia fatto due volte in 20 anni, o 10 volte in 10 mesi...è uguale, l'atto è sempre quello.

Senza contare che non dovresti essere tu a valutare se Man sta tradendo o no...per la moglie sarebbe sicuramente un si, dunque....


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade;bt6145 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe come la pensi tu lo sappiamo, quello che però non valuti è l'obiettività dei fatti.
> Manager sta tradendo, che lo abbia fatto due volte in 20 anni, o 10 volte in 10 mesi...è uguale, l'atto è sempre quello.
> 
> Senza contare che non dovresti essere tu a valutare se Man sta tradendo o no...per la moglie sarebbe sicuramente un si, dunque....


ma certo, non sto mica dicendo il contrario.
Ma intanto la moglie è affare di Man, non certo mio, come Mattia è affar mio e non suo.
Qui si parla solo del fatto che IO non vedo Man traditore, poi ovvio che la moglie probabilmente lo vedrebbe come un traditore e man stesso si vede come un traditore e tutti voi lo vedete come un traditore.
Mica ho detto di no.
Io non la vedo così, anche se fosse il MIO compagno.
Sei tu che valuti, io esprimo solo come sono fatta e vedo io in maniera diversa dalla vostra anche se la sostanza non cambia.
L'obbiettività dei fatti è che certo che tradisce.
Ma il mio sentire non me lo fa vedere come un traditore vero.
Dunque qual'è il problema?
Mi sembra che state a sottilizzare sul mio modo non convenzionale di vedere e sentire le cose come se facesse qualche differenza.

Tanto tradisce ripeto.
Che importanza vuoi che abbia per tutti se io nei confronti del tradimento ho una visione diversa?
La sostanza rimane quella.


----------



## perplesso (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe;bt6144 ha detto:
			
		

> sono certa che appena torna  smetteranno gli sms e tornerà al suo solito modo "distaccato".
> E' stata la situazione secondo me. Dublino. Freddo. Pioggia. Lui ama la pioggia e gli piacerebbe molto, me lo ha sempre detto, stare con me in un giorno o notte di tempesta. A dublino c'era. Il letto era grande...
> 
> 
> ...


nah...hai 2 difetti imperdonabili.   al massimo ti potrei classificare come stimolo intellettuale 

però la notte di pioggia ha il suo perchè,non v'è dubbio


----------

